# what tortoise is right for me?



## rileycampbell (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been wanting a tortoise for a very long time, and I am now allowed getting one for my birthday in December, which gives me a lot time to do extensive research on the tortoise I want! Trouble is, I can't decide. I was thinking maybe a Hermann's, because I want something small in size. 

Does anyone have any suggestions of a small, tortoise, that can be handled, that's suitable for a first time owner?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## samstar (Aug 22, 2010)

How small is small for you? and remember torts live very long so it's a lifetime commitment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

My favorite beginner chelonian is either a box turtle or a Russian tortoise. Box turtles are VERY forgiving of poor care, and many folks have learned how to care for chelonia by keeping box turtles.

Russian tortoises don't get very big and have a BIG personality. They are not as forgiving as box turtles, but are fairly easy to care for.

In doing your research, please be aware that all turtles and tortoises are wild animals (as opposed to domesticated animals) and as such do much better with some outdoor time. Its really best to have a permanent outdoor area where the tortoise stays most of the time, then an indoor area where you have to bring him when the weather is not right.

Good luck in your search, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 22, 2010)

Try this link. Based on some questions it asked, it tells you which tortoises would be a good fit for you.

http://www.ivorytortoise.com/information/documents/whichtortoise/


----------



## melbeebe1980 (Aug 22, 2010)

I started with a Three Toed box turtle. They are small in size and are pretty low maintenance. They also have a great personality.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

ekm5015 said:


> Try this link. Based on some questions it asked, it tells you which tortoises would be a good fit for you.
> 
> http://www.ivorytortoise.com/information/documents/whichtortoise/



That's a pretty good questionnaire. The only thing I have against it is the fact that he recommends expensive tortoises like the stars, radiated, etc. and hard to care for like hingback, for a beginner (a beginner would be the one who more than likely would take the quiz).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2010)

Russians, Hermanns, Greeks, Box Turtles are all great for beginners. Do keep in mind some are tougher to obtain than others. Russians are pretty easy to find, lots of personality, etc. Also decide if you are willing to get a wild caught or only captive bred. I personally disagree with importing torts so I would not shop at Petco and similar where they only sell wild caught (despite what they tell you). I would try to find a tort at least a year old as hatchlings are fragile. Best case is to find one to adopt that needs a loving home like through an animal shelter, tort rescue, or Craig's List. Second best case is to find the rare yearling from a breeder. Will you be able to commit to something that might outlive you? If you are younger, you need to know what you will do when you go to college and such, as most places you can't take it with you. At any age, you need to have savings for all the supplies and emergency vet bills. Ballpark $1,000 isn't unheard of to buy a captive bred tort, have all the supplies, vet check up, savings for vet bills down the road, etc. What is the weather like where you live? Torts and turtles thrive outside. Torts and turtles don't do well being handled besides the basic check to make sure they are healthy. They are best to observe.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2010)

Decide on how much room you will be able to allow this tort you want, small species can go with less space, larger ones willl of course need more space. I have 3 russians very good beginner torts and very hardy, I also have a 3 toed box and it is a fun species to have also, plus their diets are one thing to consider will you be able to provide the boxes with their protein req.? I would reccopmend a russian you can always look on CL for one that needs a new home.


----------



## rileycampbell (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks everyone :]
i would like a tort that i can hold. so one that does well with handling . 
I would prefer not to feed it meal worms, but if i need to then i will of course.
Also, is there a vitamin substitute to put on the food that is safe ?

I would keep it indoors most of the time because my backyard wouldn't be suitable.
i was thinking of using a large rubbermaid container for its home.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say that any tort does well with handling. They aren't a cuddly sort of animal. More so you pick it up to check out its health but otherwise just observe it. Otherwise it can be stressful for them and they won't thrive. Torts without outdoor time also don't thrive as well. What do you think about your backyard wouldn't be suitable? Maybe we can help. Even putting a tort outside in a plastic tub while you watch it for an hour a few days a week is better than nothing so it can get some real sun. For the average tort like we're talking about, you'd just want the temps to be between 70 and 100 and not raining to be able to do that. If you'd like a vegetarian tort, a Russian, Hermanns, or Greek is ideal (not box turtle). If you feed a good varied diet a vitamin supplement isn't necessary and in fact can be harmful as its tough to know how much is too much for fat soluble vitamins, which in large amount can be toxic as they build up in the system (vs. water soluble vitamins like calcium where excess is peed out; you want to give a calcium supplement on a regular basis to a tort, the only type of vitamin they need). Glad you are asking questions and doing your research! Good luck.


----------



## rileycampbell (Aug 22, 2010)

okay thanks for everything :]
my backyard isn't flat so it wouldn't be good for a permanent home outside. that's a good idea, putting him out for an hour or two a couple days a week. 

would it be okay to maybe just hold it for little periods of time?

if there is any other tips, or advice on what i should do, or what type i should get, it would be appreciated :}


----------

